# New Torque



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Had a few PM's asking for updated pictures. Well, ask and you shall receive!

T just hit 14 months


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

that dog looks AMAZING!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha love the smile and the mud pics. He looks like a happy boy!


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG hes amazing looking!!! Can i send you my fat boy to come back toned! haha what do you do that has both your dogs so toned and muscular?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is amazing. Love the muddy pictures lol, It looks cool when its someone elses dogs lol.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Karma25 said:


> OMG hes amazing looking!!! Can i send you my fat boy to come back toned! haha what do you do that has both your dogs so toned and muscular?


Just what you see them doing in those pictures, plus daily walks. Good genetics go far. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MyPits86 (Sep 10, 2008)

He is a very good looking dog, nice work!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are they American Bullies? If so they're in some of the best condition I've seen in the breed. Gorgeous!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, they are AmBullies. Thank you!


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome pics, dogs are looking all around great! That mud looks like a nightmare for clean up though, lol!


----------



## Hughes (Feb 3, 2012)

Best looking AmBully I have ever seen. Very good looking boy


----------



## 9WhiteCamaro9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking boy Pink. Love the one where he's getting the ball in the mud, lol.


----------



## rlbuell (Dec 12, 2011)

He is SOOO pretty I have been following him on pitbullchat sence he was 15 weeks old turned out to b a gorgeous pup.... one of my fav looking dogs


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

denial4society said:


> Awesome pics, dogs are looking all around great! That mud looks like a nightmare for clean up though, lol!


Thanks! Ah, a little hose off, and it was all good.



Hughes said:


> Best looking AmBully I have ever seen. Very good looking boy


Thank you!



9WhiteCamaro9 said:


> Great looking boy Pink. Love the one where he's getting the ball in the mud, lol.


Thanks!



rlbuell said:


> He is SOOO pretty I have been following him on pitbullchat sence he was 15 weeks old turned out to b a gorgeous pup.... one of my fav looking dogs


Aw, have ya? Glad you like him. Thank you!


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice looking dog.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Fantastic pics, Pink. I believe I've expressed my approval of Torque before!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

RomansDad said:


> Very nice looking dog.


Thanks!



aus_staffy said:


> Fantastic pics, Pink. I believe I've expressed my approval of Torque before!


Thank you!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Torque is beast. I really love this dog, he is nice!


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW, never get tired of lookin at pics of T ... I think he has to be my fave dog ever .. (apart from my own of course )


----------



## Pedroximo (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen an AM Bully in that shape before  what class is he? classic?


----------

